# Crash died



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

My sailfin dragon, Crash, a couple of weeks ago. It was unexpected and I'm still gutted.  This is the 2nd sailfin I've lost so I'm taking it as a sign not to keep anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

C.C im so sorry to hear that your 2nd one has died.

Any ideas as to the cause of it?

My heart goes out to you we all hate it when we loose our beloved reptiles.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

sorry to hear that


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks guys I haven't a clue what happened. :? I had moved him into a dryer viv cos I wos worried about the humidity being too high and then he went off his food for a while. I just figured he was stressed from the move and left him alone, then I went to check on him one morning and he was gone.  Being the second one I've lost has put me off keeping them I must admit.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to here it m8!


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear that,unfortunately one of the problems with keeping reps is that diagnoses of ilnesses is so difficult


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

So sorry to hear that CC, my heart goes out to you at this time as its not nice to lose a pet


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Damn, sorry to hear..


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

aww im sorry to hear that
manda xxx


----------

